# Any suggestions on buying a DIY recurve bow making kit?



## bowhntr26 (Jan 18, 2008)

Try going here and looking around
http://www.3riversarchery.com/Index.asp


----------



## bearauto11 (Apr 7, 2010)

You might look at Bingham's
http://www.binghamprojects.com/


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

Does it have to be a recurve? Or would a longbow be acceptable?

If the latter, you can get a straight-grained red oak board from a lumber yard or home center and make a bow w/o needing a form or anything beyond simple hand tools.

I like an old book which is freely available:

http://www.archerylibrary.com/books/flatbow/

Lots of other plans around.

William


----------

